# Loosing Functionality as time goes by

## js-x.com

My computer boots and runs fine, until some amount of time goes by.  This span of time ranges from several minutes to several days.

When the problem occurs, it seems to always be the same behavior, and an immidiate reboot solves the problem.

The problem can be defined by the following observations:

- The clock stops counting forward (the 'date' function)

- A system beep lasts for nearly 30 seconds (like when i have file completion enabled and i hit tab and multiple files match the typed in text so far)

- A super user teminal command to do a reboot will eventually work.  It can take several minutes with the command "nice -20 reboot".

- The backspace key when pressed and held only deletes one character, so the repeat function is not working

A view of the system resources (gkrellm2) shows 2% CPU, 1%CPU (dual core P4) 125 procs 1 user, disk usage as normal, ehternet as normal. 494M free RAM, 1.5G free swap.  It will only advance the graphic output of gkrellm2 when i mouse the mouse over the graphic.  I can move the mouse anywhere on the screen, but only that action will 'enable' the output to catch up.

Is there more information I can post here that would help?

DMESG shows this:

```

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r12 (root@jack.moe.org) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Sat Jul 8 10:23:02 CDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005ff70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ff70000 - 000000005ff7a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ff7a000 - 000000005ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ff80000 - 0000000060000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f63f0

On node 0 totalpages: 393072

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 163696 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f64a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x060400d0  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x5ff750c7

ACPI: FADT (v001 IBM    THINKCEN 0x060400d0 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x5ff79e9d

ACPI: TCPA (v001 IBM    THINKCEN 0x060400d0 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x5ff79f11

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x060400d0  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x5ff79f43

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x060400d0  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x5ff79fa1

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  ACPIHT   0x060400d0  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x5ff79fc9

ACPI: DSDT (v001    IBM THINKCEN 0x060400d0 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev vga=791 splash=verbose,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0478000 soft=c0470000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2992.954 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1547012k/1572288k available (2455k kernel code, 24092k reserved, 825k data, 212k init, 654784k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5995.29 BogoMIPS (lpj=11990592)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0479000 soft=c0471000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5985.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=11970723)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (11980.65 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 6824k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd98d, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI Error (evgpeblk-0284): Unknown GPE method type: NFPB (name not of form _Lxx or _Exx) [20060127]

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.SLOT._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d2000000-d5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-f0ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: d6000000-d60fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1163466910.716:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d240

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PSM] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1888-0x188f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 1

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: WDC WD400BB-23FJA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: JLMS XJ-HD166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78156288 sectors (40016 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 2

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 3

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 185, io mem 0xd0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 193, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 201, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 177, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 193, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18B0 ctl 0x18A6 bmdma 0x1890 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x18A8 ctl 0x18A2 bmdma 0x1898 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7f01 84:4023 85:7469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JS-00M  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: sda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:06:38 PDT 2006

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

hw_random: RNG not detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54029 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:09.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

skge 1.5 addr 0xd6000000 irq 217 chip Yukon rev 1

skge eth0: addr 00:04:e2:fb:f3:49

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.3.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

e1000: 0000:03:0b.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0d:60:ed:41:75

skge eth0: enabling interface

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

e1000: eth1: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

 CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -5

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

skge eth0: disabling interface

SMB connection re-established (-5)

```

----------

## Dlareh

I'm confused; what does this have to do with functionality being loosed as time goes by?

----------

## js-x.com

The capability of the OS to continue working properly dimenshes over time.  Ergo, it is loosing its capability to function properly over time.

```

$ stty -a

speed 38400 baud; rows 55; columns 114; line = 0;

intr = ^C; quit = ^\; erase = ^?; kill = ^U; eof = ^D; eol = <undef>; eol2 = <undef>; swtch = <undef>; start = ^Q;

stop = ^S; susp = ^Z; rprnt = ^R; werase = ^W; lnext = ^V; flush = ^O; min = 1; time = 0;

-parenb -parodd cs8 -hupcl -cstopb cread -clocal -crtscts

-ignbrk -brkint -ignpar -parmrk -inpck -istrip -inlcr -igncr icrnl -ixon -ixoff -iuclc -ixany -imaxbel -iutf8

opost -olcuc -ocrnl onlcr -onocr -onlret -ofill -ofdel nl0 cr0 tab0 bs0 vt0 ff0

isig icanon iexten echo echoe echok -echonl -noflsh -xcase -tostop -echoprt echoctl echoke

$ python -i

Python 2.4.3 (#1, Jul 26 2006, 22:21:26)

[GCC 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)] on linux2

Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>>

```

Since the last post (when the problem had occurred) I have rebooted, and yet again the problem has re-occurred.  From the frozen clock time it shows it happened at 4:43 am.

----------

## Dlareh

If something gets diminished over time, wouldn't that mean it gets lost, not loosed?

----------

## loftwyr

Please ignore him, a**holes who think they're funny should get banned.

Your problem is usually a hardware issue, I once ran into the same problem due to heat.  I would check to see what the Motherboard temp is and if it's too high, that may be the problem.  However, it is likely that if you have double checked your kernel settings that you MoBo is having issues.

----------

## pteppic

 *loftwyr wrote:*   

> Your problem is usually a hardware issue.

 

I've had similar problems with faulty ram, over the course of about 3 months, it went from odd problems similar to those you describe about once every 2 weeks, to (just before I replaced it) hardlocking and/or rebooting itself.

Memtest86 is your friend, or maybe foe if it tells you your ram is bad.

----------

## js-x.com

 *pteppic wrote:*   

>  *loftwyr wrote:*   Your problem is usually a hardware issue. 
> 
> I've had similar problems with faulty ram, over the course of about 3 months, it went from odd problems similar to those you describe about once every 2 weeks, to (just before I replaced it) hardlocking and/or rebooting itself.
> 
> Memtest86 is your friend, or maybe foe if it tells you your ram is bad.

 

I've already downloaded the ISO for Memtest86 and ran it through 4 cycles.  No errors detected.

I will run mem tests all night tonight, and then check the motherboard temperature.

Thanks for the helpful response (also thanks to loftwyr).

I always brag about the Gentoo forums because its a decent crowd of folks that provide help not jeers.

So I finally found the apple in the barrel that no one wanted.   :Razz: 

Thanks again to the helpful responses I have received!

----------

## Dlareh

For what it's worth, I was being subtle, not funny.  I see it's not very effective, though, as I can't tell from your reponse whether you learned to use the right word.  Anyway, sorry for the throuble...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

